# Throwing up white foam + sore eye, HELP!



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

This morning my 14wo pup started throwing up white foam/saliva (well, attempting to, it looked as if he was struggling).

He had been in his crate all night and hadn't yet had a drink or eaten since last nights dinner nor had he been running around much.

I don't know why he'd be throwing up and am really worried.

He also has a sore eye, it's like an overload of sleep weeping out down his face and it looks dark around the inside of his eye and he keeps wiping his paw on his eye because it bothers him.

We're going to the vet in 3 hours but i'd really like to know what you guys think.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What color was the barf? He may have just been too empty which causes stomach upset. A midnight snack may help. I remember when my pups were that age, I had to give them a snack or they'd barf bile in the early morning. 
Onyx also had an eye discharge right when she started teething. It may have to do with that, but good for you to be going to the vet for their expertise. 
IF your pup is sick, please don't let them give any vaccinations(not sure what the protocol is in AU) Hope Zen feels better!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

White foam means something was not digesting properly. Any rawhides or anything indigestible been consumed recently?


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

@onyx'girl - it was just a white foam and it then just turned into a saliva form.. it was something i'd never seen before..
Why shouldn't I let them vaccinate him? Sorry for me ignorance, I'm all very new to this stuff!

@BR870 - he does tend to eat things he see's on the ground sometimes, but I never saw him eat anything. Although my partner accidently let him eat the cats dry food.. but that's all I can think of.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no rawhides or chews that could cause a blockage?
I think he just had an empty tummy which will cause upset for a young pup.
Vax are hard on a puppy, and if they are sick can cause stress to their immune system. This is a recent US protocol, but full of information if you care to read it scroll down for more info, and the whole site is full of information.

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope, he literally had nothing at the stage where he was nothing, so he may have just had an empty belly, because he ate all his food perfectly and it has stayed down!

Well, i'll make sure they don't vax him. We'll see how he goes at the Vet, and will update later 

Thanks heaps for your help!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Was there an update on this pup?


----------



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

We came back from the vet just a few minutes ago. 

Looks like the eye is an infectious bacterial thing.. wasn't given a proper term for it, but I've been given some cream to put in the eye 2 times a day. 

The throwing up, she said he may have eaten something that didn't agree with his stomach but she felt around his stomach and said that it felt all okay. He is on chicken and rice for a few days to get is stomach back to normal and then I'll be putting him back onto normal stuff.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hopefully your pup will mend quickly.


----------

